# Java avvio applicazioni lento[RISOLTO]

## tsu.kz.m

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e spero di essere il benvenuto...Ma per le presentazioni adesso non c'è tempo  :Very Happy: 

Vengo subito al dunque!!

Ho una gentoo su un AMD64 dual core ho 2 giga di ram e uso due programmi fondamentali x il mio relaz e per il mio lavoro... Azureus e Jedit!!!

Ho un problema inerente l'avvio di questi programmi.

Ho resistito fino ad ora perchè credevo (speravo) che il problema era dovuto a qualche aggiornamento malsano da me effettuato...Ma purtroppo non credo sia così!!

Lancio Azureus da linea di comando, dopo 6 minuti la console mi da questo errore

```

[GUI] StartServer ERROR: unable to bind to 127.0.0.1:6880 listening for passed torrent info: Cannot assign requested address

StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process listening on [127.0.0.1: 6880]

```

Dopo 9 minuti

```

java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)

        at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:366)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:519)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:469)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:366)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:179)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.StartSocket.sendArgs(StartSocket.java:57)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.processParams(Main.java:152)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:74)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:180)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.directLaunch(Main.java:228)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:131)

DEBUG::Mon Apr 23 22:38:41 CEST 2007::org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.StartSocket::sendArgs::82:

  java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)

        at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:366)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:519)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:469)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:366)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:179)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.StartSocket.sendArgs(StartSocket.java:57)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.processParams(Main.java:152)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:74)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:180)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.directLaunch(Main.java:228)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:131)

There appears to be another program process already listening on socket [127.0.0.1: 6880].

Loading of torrents via command line parameter will fail until this is fixed.

[plug] [UPnP] UPnP: Mappaggio 'Porta di ascolto (UDP/50450)' fallito

DEBUG::Mon Apr 23 22:38:44 CEST 2007::com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPluginService::checkMapping::266:

  com.aelitis.net.upnp.UPnPException: Invoke of 'urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1#AddPortMapping' fails: HTTP request failed:HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPActionInvocationImpl.invoke(UPnPActionInvocationImpl.java:134)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPSSWANConnectionImpl.addPortMapping(UPnPSSWANConnectionImpl.java:319)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPluginService.checkMapping(UPnPPluginService.java:234)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.checkState(UPnPPlugin.java:1163)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.addService(UPnPPlugin.java:1050)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processServices(UPnPPlugin.java:985)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:945)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:951)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:951)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.rootDeviceFound(UPnPPlugin.java:737)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl$1.runSupport(UPnPImpl.java:237)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AERunnable.run(AERunnable.java:38)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.ThreadPool$threadPoolWorker$1.runSupport(ThreadPool.java:523)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

Caused by: java.io.IOException: HTTP request failed:HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl.performSOAPRequest(UPnPImpl.java:727)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl.performSOAPRequest(UPnPImpl.java:588)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPActionInvocationImpl.invoke(UPnPActionInvocationImpl.java:98)

        ... 13 more

[alert] Alert:3:UPnP: Mappaggio 'Porta di ascolto (UDP/50450)' fallito

[plug] [UPnP] UPnP: Mappaggio 'Porta di ascolto (TCP/50450)' fallito

DEBUG::Mon Apr 23 22:38:44 CEST 2007::com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPluginService::checkMapping::266:

  com.aelitis.net.upnp.UPnPException: Invoke of 'urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1#AddPortMapping' fails: HTTP request failed:HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPActionInvocationImpl.invoke(UPnPActionInvocationImpl.java:134)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPSSWANConnectionImpl.addPortMapping(UPnPSSWANConnectionImpl.java:319)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPluginService.checkMapping(UPnPPluginService.java:234)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.checkState(UPnPPlugin.java:1163)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.addService(UPnPPlugin.java:1050)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processServices(UPnPPlugin.java:985)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:945)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:951)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:951)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.rootDeviceFound(UPnPPlugin.java:737)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl$1.runSupport(UPnPImpl.java:237)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AERunnable.run(AERunnable.java:38)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.ThreadPool$threadPoolWorker$1.runSupport(ThreadPool.java:523)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

Caused by: java.io.IOException: HTTP request failed:HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl.performSOAPRequest(UPnPImpl.java:727)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl.performSOAPRequest(UPnPImpl.java:588)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPActionInvocationImpl.invoke(UPnPActionInvocationImpl.java:98)

        ... 13 more

```

nell'attimo successivo il azureus si apre e funziona ALLA GRANDE come sempre!!!!

Lo stesso per jedit, a differenza che quest'ultimo non mi da errori ma ci mette sempre dai 6 agli 8 minuti per aprirsi...

dopodichè funziona sempre benissimo (...ci lavoro da mesi in queste condizioni!!!  :Sad:  )

Ho 3 virtual machine installate sun1.5 - sun1.6 - 1.4blackdown e javaconfig della serie 2 e gcc 4.1.2 (ho aggiornato per ben 2 volte l'intero "system" e "world" es. 'emerge -uDN world')

con tutte e tre le virtual machine mi da lo stesso problema...

Sono davvero disperato!!! 

Se non fosse per questi 2 problemi (che poi non sono problemi perchè i programmi funzionano e anche bene)... beh... non so!!!  :Sad: Last edited by tsu.kz.m on Tue Apr 24, 2007 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

come hai impostato il file /etc/hosts ?

Il mio è così:

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       Hal9000.homenetwork Hal9000 localhost.localdomain localhost
```

E' la prima cosa che mi viene in mente da controllare

----------

## tsu.kz.m

ecco il mio

```

127.0.0.1 localhost

::1 localhost

```

----------

## skypjack

Benvenuto!!!!

Se non ho capito male il tempo che viene perso è speso nella ricerca di una connessione non esistente, in questo caso in locale.

Non uso i due programmi e non ho idea di come funzionano, ma evidentemente sono divisi in client e demone anche se usati in locale e tu hai problemi sul secondo, in quanto mi pare che il primo non riesca a contattarlo.

Così, la butto lì, di sicuro arriveranno una scarica di smentite, ma intanto...

Anzi, guardando meglio, il problema è che in ascolto sulla porta richiesta sembra esserci un altro programma. Giusto per fare una prova, smanettando nei file di configurazione, prova a cambiare la porta di ascolto da 6880 a, che so, 7880.

Facci sapere...

----------

## tsu.kz.m

Dubito che sia questo, non ho firewall e ho provato anche a disabilitare quello del router (...quando vincere non puoi cerca la pace! :Smile:  )

cmq ho provato e infatti non cambia nulla!!!

----------

## tsu.kz.m

non riesco a capacitarmi!!! 

Avete presente jconsole??

A me parte ma senza che si vedono i font della form di base.... mentre quelli della dialog si vedono (ma se clicco connect non succede nulla)...

quello dipenderà sicuramente dal fonttype, non credo centri qualcosa...Da quello che ho capito il problema è della jre o jdk che sia...

Ho provato a fare un ping a localhost e mi è stato rifiutato.... questo secondo voi centra???

Non so più che pensare...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tsu.kz.m

Risolto!!!!  :Very Happy: 

era proprio quello...

net.lo non era Attivo da 3 mesetti circa...pensate un pò!!! :O

Grazie x avermi fatto ragionare a risolvere il problema!!!

a presto

----------

## skypjack

Aggiungo solo che: visto, avevo ragione?!?  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, il problema in fondo era poi quello, il fatto che non trovava la rete. Sono contento per te.

Ciao

----------

